# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fornitore USA con partita IVA EU...!

## dott.mamo

Un cliente riceve una fattura per un servizio da una società USA che indica però la propria partita IVA EU...!  *EU528000331* 
Non mi pare esista la partita iva "UE"... 
Cosa bisogna fare? Vi è mai capitato?

----------


## forstmeier

> Un cliente riceve una fattura per un servizio da una società USA che indica però la propria partita IVA EU...!  *EU528000331* 
> Non mi pare esista la partita iva "UE"... 
> Cosa bisogna fare? Vi è mai capitato?

  *Dicitare "piva EU"* 
ecco la spiegazione ADE: 
""""""""""""" 
I codici Iva con prefisso "EU" sono attribuiti dagli Stati membri dell'Unione Europea agli operatori commerciali extra-comunitari che hanno aderito al regime speciale istituito in base alla direttiva del Consiglio 2002/38/CE del 7 maggio 2002 - pdf ed al regolamento CE n. 792/2002 - pdf. Si tratta di operatori commerciali non U.E. che offrono servizi tramite mezzi elettronici a clienti residenti in uno Stato membro.
Per maggiori informazioni collegati al sito V@t on e-services che l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha predisposto per la gestione del regime speciale dell'Iva sui servizi elettronici. 
""""""""""""" 
saluti,
.

----------


## dott.mamo

Grazie per l'indicazione.
Quindi vale nei rapporti B2C.
Nel caso prospettato si tratta invece di B2B. Va fatto l'Intrastat? 
Secondo me no visto che nel B2B non vale il regime speciale e considererei il fornitore come USA e quindi autofattura ex art. 17, comma 2, e niente Intrastat.

----------


## dot_com

Ciao dott.mamo  :Smile:  
Come hai risolto con la LogMeIn? Niente intra? Però l'Iva credo vada versata da un minimo vista l'adesione a questo regime. 
Tra l'altro la fattura recita:   

> Ai sensi dell'articolo 196 della Direttiva IVA dell'UE, il destinatario di questo serviIo è soggetto all'IVA in base al meccanismo dell'inversione contabile.

----------


## dott.mamo

Se non ricordo male, niente intrastat ma autofattura.

----------


## dot_com

Grazie, Mauro.  :Smile:

----------

